# panfish locations?



## ryckmanm (Sep 7, 2009)

could anybody tell me if there any lakes in south central north dakota that are full of panfish? i would like to go after some big crappies this spring and summer.
thanks,
mason


----------



## ryckmanm (Sep 7, 2009)

has anyone been fishing the lamoure lake? heard there is some decent crappies in there..


----------

